# Fuente de alimentacion Aquacontrol DC 29V 6A max



## Herrero (May 6, 2020)

Hola es una fuente de alimentacion de un robot limpia piscina. al abrirlo vi quemado el Viper 12a y lo cambie por si sonaba la flauta.
no funciona ni se enciende nada alguna idea ?
un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## phavlo (May 14, 2020)

Revisaste demás componentes? Resistencias, diodos, fusibles, bobinas, etc
Con que tensión de entrada trabaja ?
Alterna de red ?


----------



## Herrero (May 14, 2020)

Hola tension de red 220v ca. He llegado hasta la primera parte entrada de tension y luego convierte a dc hasta y todo bien. Soy aficionado no tengo mas conocimientos un saludo y gracias.


----------



## phavlo (May 14, 2020)

En especial que lo que hace ese circuito? Controla motores me imaginó? 

Hasta ahora revisaste la fuente que por lo que decís, está andando bien. 
Entonces la siguiente etapa sería los controladores de los motores, verdad ?


----------



## Herrero (May 14, 2020)

no simplemente es un transformador de 29v 6A Le puedes programar el tiempo de funcionamiento del robot limpia piscina pero es simplemente un transformador con un temporizador 
saludos


----------



## emilio177 (May 15, 2020)

puedo obsercar que el viper solo hace el stanby   es una fuente pequeña qye mantiene un voltaje constante..

adjunto esqyema.. tomaa eso como referencia y saca un esquema de tu equipo y segun so ppuedo dar indicaciones para reparar
no dices nada de la ampolleta serie...
siempre debes hacerlo en periodo de prueba...


----------



## Herrero (May 15, 2020)

Vale comprobare los componentes 
decirte que estaba estallado. Habían desaparecido dos patillas 
No entiendo lo de la ampolleta !!!!!
un saludo y gracias


----------



## emilio177 (May 18, 2020)

Herrero dijo:


> Vale comprobare los componentes
> decirte que estaba estallado. Habían desaparecido dos patillas
> No entiendo lo de la ampolleta !!!!!
> un saludo y gracias



el asunto de la ampolleta es mas viejo que yo... y eso que soy muy viejo...
compra una ampolleta de 100w(esos de casa)   y lo pones en serie con el enchufe,,,
ahora si no sabes serie3.,. ahi estamos mal

asi priebas y evitas muchos problemas


----------



## papirrin (May 18, 2020)

*=*


----------



## Herrero (May 18, 2020)

ok entiendo que es una bombilla de 100w puesta en serie para que no pete el equipo
un saludo y gracias


----------



## papirrin (May 18, 2020)

*=
*


----------



## mpenacernadas@hotmai (Jul 24, 2022)

En la fuente de alimentación Demi Thyphoon s4 también se quemó una patilla del Viper pero no encuentro exactamente la misma,sabéis cual la sustituye y alguien tiene el esquema de conexión?, gracias de antemano


Herrero dijo:


> no simplemente es un transformador de 29v 6A Le puedes programar el tiempo de funcionamiento del robot limpia piscina pero es simplemente un transformador con un temporizador
> saludos


Es el mismo Viper?,tengo el mismo problema y no encuentro el mismo Viper,saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jul 24, 2022)

¿Que es un Viper?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2022)

https://www.google.com/search?q=integrado+fuente+viper


----------



## mpenacernadas@hotmai (Jul 24, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=integrado+fuente+viper


Esos ya los vi de 12A pero el F00603 no lo hay y no sé si con que sea de 12A y 8 patillas es suficiente.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 24, 2022)

mpenacernadas@hotmai dijo:


> y no sé si con que sea de 12A y 8 patillas es suficiente.


Nosotros tampoco, mucho menos con los datos quedas...

12A = Doce Amperes

VIPER*12A* = Nomenclatura de un integrado regulador


----------



## mpenacernadas@hotmai (Jul 24, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Que es un Viper?


Es un circuito integrado,un chip que controla la corriente, tampoco se mucho más,en este caso creo que debe de gestionar el apagado del robot y los movimientos laterales o eso supongo porque tiene 8 patas y para una sola orden lo veo mucho.El de mi fuente se quemó y no encuentro uno igual,ni el esquema eléctrico para saber cómo se configura en la placa el montaje


mpenacernadas@hotmai dijo:


> Es un circuito integrado,un chip que controla la corriente, tampoco se mucho más,en este caso creo que debe de gestionar el apagado del robot y los movimientos laterales o eso supongo porque tiene 8 patas y para una sola orden lo veo mucho.El de mi fuente se quemó y no encuentro uno igual,ni el esquema eléctrico para saber cómo se configura en la placa el montaje





Herrero dijo:


> Hola es una fuente de alimentacion de un robot limpia piscina. al abrirlo vi quemado el Viper 12a y lo cambie por si sonaba la flauta.
> no funciona ni se enciende nada alguna idea ?
> un saludo y gracias de antemano.


Como lo cambiaste?,sacaste el quemado y soldaste desde arriba el nuevo?,tienes link para comprar uno que tengo ese problema y quiero sacar el quemado pero voy a soldar por arriba porque veo que hay paras que van soldadas juntas.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Nosotros tampoco, mucho menos con los datos quedas...
> 
> 12A = Doce Amperes
> 
> VIPER*12A* = Nomenclatura de un integrado regulador


Estoy consultando a uno que sabe de estas cosas si me dice algo comento


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 24, 2022)

mpenacernadas@hotmai dijo:


> en este caso creo que debe de gestionar el apagado del robot y los movimientos laterales o eso supongo porque tiene 8 patas y para una sola orden lo veo mucho


Un VIPER12A, lo único que hace es generar una onda cuadrada de frecuencia alta para excitar un bobinado, y éste generar un voltaje a su salida, que es realimentado a través de un optoacoplador en su mayoría, NO ES un microcontrolador...



mpenacernadas@hotmai dijo:


> Como lo cambiaste?,sacaste el quemado y soldaste desde arriba el nuevo?


Se desuelda el original y se coloca el reemplazo... No hay mucha ciencia... 🤷‍♂️



mpenacernadas@hotmai dijo:


> tienes link para comprar uno


Busca en la wiki del foro: Listado de proveedores de Electrónica [Witronica]



mpenacernadas@hotmai dijo:


> Estoy consultando a uno que sabe de estas cosas si me dice algo comento


Hay mas gente que sabe de esas cosas, pero te estas perdiendo la oportunidad de aprovecharla esperando que un usuario que hace mas de 1 año no entra te conteste...  Allá tú...


----------



## switchxxi (Jul 24, 2022)

mpenacernadas@hotmai dijo:


> se quemó una patilla del Viper pero no encuentro exactamente la misma,sabéis cual la sustituye



Manual de Adaptación de ICs moduladores en Fuentes SMPS

Reemplazo de circuitos integrados en fuentes conmutadas.


----------



## emilio177 (Jul 24, 2022)

mpenacernadas@hotmai dijo:


> Estoy consultando a uno que sabe de estas cosas si me dice algo comento


Yo se de estas cosas...
Que quieres saber hijo


----------



## mpenacernadas@hotmai (Jul 25, 2022)

emilio177 dijo:


> Yo se de estas cosas...
> Que quieres saber hijo


Que Viper sustituye al Viper 12A F00603?,lo sabes?


mpenacernadas@hotmai dijo:


> Que Viper sustituye al Viper 12A F00603?,lo sabes?


Este en concreto no lo encuentro,no sé si tiene que ser pwm o que.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 25, 2022)

Buscando en Google veo que lo tienen el aliexpress, en Amazon y algún sitio más. 

Si no recuerdo mal, se ha comentado en varios foros el viperxxx.. Y si no recuerdo mal subí en uno de ellos el datasheet y dependiendo de la terminación (en este caso 12A) variaba la frecuencia de trabajo. 
Viper12A es suficiente para la búsqueda, lo demás será número de serie o algo similar.


----------



## mpenacernadas@hotmai (Jul 25, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buscando en Google veo que lo tienen el aliexpress, en Amazon y algún sitio más.
> 
> Si no recuerdo mal, se ha comentado en varios foros el viperxxx.. Y si no recuerdo mal subí en uno de ellos el datasheet y dependiendo de la terminación (en este caso 12A) variaba la frecuencia de trabajo.
> Viper12A es suficiente para la búsqueda, lo demás será número de serie o algo similar.


Pues muchas gracias, entonces voy a comprar uno y cambiarlo a ver si funciona o miro más componentes,👍


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 25, 2022)

Antes de cambiarlo lo lógico es comprobar todos los componentes que interaccionan con él. Revisa las resistencias que lo alimentan y el condensador que está pegado a él.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 25, 2022)

mpenacernadas@hotmai dijo:


> Este en concreto no lo encuentro,no sé si tiene que ser pwm o que.


Buscaste y consultaste el enlace a la wiki del foro que comparti?

PWM = Pulse Width Modulation = Modulacion por Ancho de Pulso
El PWM es un método para modificar una señal (se mantiene la frecuencia modificando el duty cycle, o ciclo de de trabajo) y usarla para controlar otra cosa.
Por su mayoria (por no decir todos) los integrados usados en fuentes de alimentacion utilizan éste método.


----------

